# Natural Cure Spinach - Anxiety, Panic Attack, Depression



## ozkan.akyurek (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi my friends, I will suggest a cure of its own I apply.Natural and There are no side effects.

[All materials should be fresh]

Materials : Spinach, parsley-cress(if you are not found, you can use cress seeds (1 dessert spoon)

preparation :

[a.m.] 5-6 spinach with 10-12 parsley, boil on low heat 5 minutes - without sugar - drink warm-cooled -

[p.m.(close to the sun to sink)] 5-6 spinach with 10-12 cress or cress seeds 1 dessert spoon, boil on low heat 5 minutes - drink warm-cooled -

1 month continue uninterrupted

3.-4. day feel the difference

why spinach : There are at least 10 pieces of spinach antidepressant agent, but that alone does not affect the spinach, Additional plant so there is a need.

(sorry for my english) (i am using ) share experience 

source : http://www.saracoglu.at/


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

It's also super rich in magnesium, which has a calming effect on the body!


----------



## lemongirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope! How are you? I wanted to reach out to you and as if you also had "flickering vision," brain fog (I think you did have this), and most importantly pressure in your head? I always have this pressure. Do you know what I am talking about? I used to have it behind my eyes (I haven't in a long time) but I ALWAYS have it in my head...

I'm still sticking to your program! I have seen benefit and will continue.

I love having you here to come to when I need advice...

Hugs~


----------



## Bliss for ETERNITY (Dec 6, 2011)

Will try and this and update


----------



## Bliss for ETERNITY (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice, seems to be producing a calm,


----------

